

Acta: EU court to rule on anti-piracy agreement - usedtolurk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17125469

======
CaptainZapp
"This debate must be based upon facts, and not upon the misinformation and
rumour that has dominated social media sites and blogs in recent weeks."

Well, it would probably help the fact finding, when such treaties are not
cooked up in total secrecy with the input of entertainment industry lobbyists,
but excluding other interested parties, like internet users or representatives
from the general public.

The whole process was a disgrace to democratic principles and I hope that it's
this, which finally kills it for good.

~~~
bwarp
Isn't everything in politics a disgrace to democratic principles?

------
hastur
Hell yeah! Europe will kill ACTA! :D

~~~
bwarp
You think?

They already blew it with the Data Retention Directive[1] - what makes you
think that they'll bend on this?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Retention_Directive>

~~~
hastur
Because of the hits ACTA is constantly taking.

Initially the adoption process went silently, as in other places, like the US.
There were a few mentions in some geek media, but 99.9% of the society never
heard of ACTA (not to mention having an opinion on it).

But then we had the explosion in Poland, with street protests and mainstream
media headlines and loud public debate, so no wonder that the Polish PM
eventually turned 180 degrees.

And in parallel, street protests started popping up allover Europe, the EU
Parliament rapporteur for ACTA resigned in protest, and now we have a case in
front of the European Court of Justice.

Right now I'd say we have like 2/3 probability, that Europe will kill ACTA.

~~~
bwarp
I hope you are right!

